# My One Line Review



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Sometimes I wish I weren't such a cheapskate because that thing would save me a lot of steps, time and noise. I turn the dc on and forget to turn it off. a remote in my pocket would be pretty nice.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Gezz Roger, you're more frugal than I am. Put some of that formable dum-dum on the motor hole so dust doesn't get sucked into the motor.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Sure hope you don't misplace that remote or it's back to the treadmill for you.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats! Looks like you got a great deal. Hope it continues to work for you and keeps those Guinness flowing. You might want to consider a second remote for convenience at other machines (and should one go into hiding). ;-)


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Aint The long Ranger great!!!

I've got one on my HF 2HP DC….
Wouldn't have it any other way!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL, thnx ya'll. -John That's a good idea. Believe me, I'm not lazy, but, this sure is nice.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review, Roger! Glad you like it!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Great Review! *It Works!*


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Glad it works. Saving steps is a good thing. Especially after your 5 mile jog everyday. lol. Good review Roger.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yep got one for my HF as well. It's a bit of a luxury to not have to walk those 5 or 10 (or more) steps to shut the DC off…....Thanks for the review !
v


----------



## Senorbutt (Aug 25, 2013)

Recycle1943- im cheap and broke too. I bought what I think is marketed as an outdoor holiday light remote from Menards for about 15 bucks.
ive got a HF DC too and it works fine for that, I just keep the remote in my apron as I work.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the review, Roger. Does it have a locator button on it for when you lose it? ;-)


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL-Candy. Recycle: I had one similar to what you have, but it didn't last long.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

That all sounds very convenient but I read an article some years ago that staying in one location too long and not moving about is a bad thing so I have made it a habit to move around the shop and even do some stretching from time to time to keep the body loose and it seems to help .


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a 240V Woodcraft one here in Anchorage, and it works flawlessly. Previously, I had my DC wired 120V, and had a Woodcraft 120V remote. So I had to get the 240V one and put the 120V one in the drawer. Then when I got a small DC in La Conner, I took the 120V one with me down there. So now they are both in use.

The 240V one has never had a glitch, in use for 2 -3 years. The 120V one was dead out of the package, but opening it up prior to sending it back I found a cold solder joint, resoldered it, and then it has become totally reliable as well. Each came with two remotes. I have three of them here in Anchorage, but usually have one in my shirt pocket, and actuate it right through the shirt material. They come with a little chain with a clip that is perfect for clipping to a shirt pocket top, and then dropping the remote into your pocket, with the button facing out. The one in La Conner is velcroed to the top of the TS switch, and I turn them both on nearly simultaneously.

Point is, they both work, I have never lost a remote in 4 years, and they make using DC easy. DC is a safety issue, not just a convenience one. Always make safety easy, and then you are more likely to stay safe…...........


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for this review Roger, I may have to consider this, my DC is located outside of my shop isolated in a custom built closet in which is powered via a light switch on the inside of my shop, right now with the size of my shop it's not that far away from all of my tools to just take the steps over and turn it on, but… once I add the addition to my shop making taking it from 16' to 24' long that might change things, if not a remote than my other option and since I'm in the mist of wiring the addition I might just do a double location switch so each end of the building as access to the power on the DC.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wish you luck on your expansion Randy. This remote does also work through walls, just f.y.i. ya'll.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Does anyone know how many amps this thing is rated for?

I could not find any information on the site about this.

All it says is that it is good for 1 1/2HP motor. The HF unit is said to be 2HP.

I know that the HF unit pulls 14amps when started so that is the information I am looking for based on independent tests I have found.

Electrical fires are a serious hazard and if it is not built to handle the start up load, one is playing with fire.

P.S. Just because it works, does not make it safe.


----------

